# Donek Snowboards?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

well, what type of snowboard are you looking for?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Donek is a little guy that operates out of a warehouse not too far from where I live. The boards seem solid enough, but his niche seems to be in the Alpine board world and not so much with the freestyle/freeride models. I know that when ever I see a person with a Donek board, they absolutely love it. I haven't had a chance to demo one, so I have no thoughts other than they are legit and seem to make a solid board.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Well then compared to a NS or other board do you think it would be a good choice i asked him what i should get and he say "I'd suggest a Phoenix. Probably a 155" do you think that would be good?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

So does any one know how well a Donek would compare to a NS LS would it be worth it to go with a NS or a Donek i hear alot more about NS and they have a 3 year warrenty Donek has a 2 year and i could put my own graphics on it i dont know the diffrence in cost i know the Donek would be over 500 and i dont know what a new NS would be around


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

again, what type of snowboard are you looking for / what's your intended riding style / etc


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

i plan on doing every thing i can i love going on trails side trails tree runs sum park but more or less jumps that are just natural or of the side of a trail


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

I would go with the NS.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

i think i will go with the NS but were can i get a good deal on there boards.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ecroferia said:


> i think i will go with the NS but were can i get a good deal on there boards.


Check out Daddies Board Shop: Snowboard and Longboard Skateboard Shop: Sector 9 Longboards, Loaded Longboards, Never Summer Snowboards, Gravity Skateboards, Salomon Snowboards, Rome Snowboards, Landyachtz Longboard Skateboards, Arbor Sports and More. - Home

Out here in Oregon, they stock all the NS boards and offer free shipping and are a reputable store. Its where i bought my 09 SL-R.

You arent likely to find many good deals yet, although they and alot of stores will start marking down boards as the season gets closer if you can wait.

The issue is those that waited last year for NS boards missed out..by Mid season most shops were out or only had a few selected sizes left...then you were stuck paying full price anyway...

It sounds like you need a SL-R, or a Legacy-R which is the Sl-R in wide if you have size 12+ feet if your sticking with NS.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what kind of riding do you like doing? park, freeride?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

i am going for all mountain


----------



## MODO (May 2, 2019)

Has anyone had the experience on a DONEK Knapton Twin. They r making a softer flex then what Ryan rides. Just wondering the difference. Is it noticeable? And how much? Cautious about it being 2 stiff. 😳😳😳🤙🏻🏂


----------

